
Elixir Deep Dive: Evercam, a 10K LOC Phoenix App - itsderek23
https://medium.com/@dlite/elixir-deep-dive-evercam-a-10k-loc-phoenix-app
======
AngeloAnolin
Correct url: [https://medium.com/@dlite/elixir-deep-dive-
evercam-a-10k-loc...](https://medium.com/@dlite/elixir-deep-dive-
evercam-a-10k-loc-phoenix-app-bd84bc20345d#.f3no9h8hb)

